# Pre Background Interview



## Fubu1383 (Feb 28, 2003)

I have a pre-background interview with a department for Full Time. Just wondering what to expect... :-k


----------



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

I just had my interview with the Supreme Court Police yesterday. It was a panel interview with two uniformed lieutenants and a lady from personnel. Basically, they asked the typical interview questions and also asked some preliminary background questions related to my health, fitness, educational background, employment, criminal activity, etc. PM me and I'll fill you in. Good luck bro :lol:


----------



## Fubu1383 (Feb 28, 2003)

Thats what I figured it would entail. I already had my oral and passed. I wasn't supposed to have an interview again until March/April then they called me for this. I'll shoot you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

EMT where can I find info about the Supreme Court Police


----------



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

I found the job listing at www.usajobs.com. It's good to check their periodically for stuff. I go to college down in MD, so I figure these few months before I graduate I should keep my options open in case Mass. doesn't work out. USSC Police doesn't have a website, but you can probably call 411 for the phone #. PM me if u have any more questions. Peace


----------



## copcreamer (Dec 3, 2004)

Soooo many jobs in DC. Not just Sup. Court. Everyone is hiring, 33 PD's in DC, most lost large numbers to the FAM program. Look at:

- US Capital Police, good money, training, stationary law enforcement (ugh!) 

-Metropolitan Police DC (DC Police) Good money, lots of work, lousey work conditions, the real cop experience, (can you say jury nullification)

-US Secret Service Uniformed Division, Good money, foreign travel, more
stationary law enforcement, the best specialized units, motors, Counter Sniper, ERT Etc. Good training, hey, why is everyone resigning (you'll see)

-Library of Congress Police- I sh!t you not, oh they are the ones who suspended the cop who was wearing a vest (unissued equip, I guess it was making workers question safety of the area (right, they are in DC)

-FPS Federal Protective Service Police- As long as you can make it out the front door the building you are stealing from they can't arrest you. Their uniforms are pretty though.

-US Park Police the real cops in DC, Just ask them and they'll tell you. Big egos for a sissy sounding dept. They are efficient, one of the oldest LE Depts. and never had a Park stolen yet.

-Security Protective Service (CIA Police) Don't get too excited its the campus police for the CIA, you are not going to Afgan. or killing anything but time.

Nice places to get an academy and some experience years, Do not stay to long or you'll get trapped. Yes MCJTC will accept most Fed Academys. Usually most sent you to FLETC for 9 weeks MBPTP and then have their own academy 10 - 12 weeks additional. From what I know, MCJTC will not accept FLETC only. So stay away from dept that just have that training, namely FPS.

:hump: - Why I left the FED

Oh, and due to budget cuts, lube will no longer be available . . . Thankyou Capt. may I have another!


----------



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

Copcreamer I just took the test for U.S. Park last month. Hopefully I'll get the results soon. Who were u with???


----------

